

Show HN: HN Showcase v2 - browse "Show HN" posts visually - ssong
http://www.hnshowcase.com/

======
ssong
Last summer, I wrote HN Showcase to help the community browse "Show HN" posts.
Over the past few months I've received a lot of awesome feedback. I spent the
past few days polishing the project and added new features. Here are the big
changes in v2: more polished look, infinite scrolling instead of paging,
search, share individual projects, and performance improvements. Feedback
welcome!

~~~
ryen
Awesome! But I think I like the old layout better due to the darker contrast
between the information header/footer and the thumbnail- stands out more,
easier to distinguish. Infinite scroll is a nice addition :)

~~~
ssong
Thanks! The original darker theme was intended to make the thumbnails stand
out, but I didn't know if people found it useful. Once I get some more
feedback for this version, I may tone down the brightness for the next update.

------
DevAccount
Really nice idea. I never used V1 but looking at the screenshot I think the
darker colours are nicer. If it's not too much trouble maybe you can add a
Dark/Light Theme option, like arstechnica.com for example.

Great job nonethless :)

------
hackNightly
I really like the redesign. I've been a user of your site since it launched
and enjoy visually browsing Show HN posts. Great work!

------
duiker101
Much better, the old layout always seemed a bit "broken", thanks.

------
flexxaeon
never saw the v1 but i love this. thanks

~~~
ssong
Thanks! Here's a screenshot of the previous version:
<http://i.imgur.com/PeGXp.png>

~~~
flexxaeon
i agree then - infinite scroll is much more of a hook. seeing all those page
numbers would overwhelm/disengage folks like me.

